# Tip of the Mitt - Hatches



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

I hope everyone has had a great Memorial Day weekend. 

Im heading to fish some of the rivers at the tip of the Mitt this weekend. Any info on hatches I might be able to target? I'm a bit light on dry flies, so will need to whip a few up tonight and through the week.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Midges are tapering off and the small mayflies are hatching.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Midges are tapering off and the small mayflies are hatching.


Agreed.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not 100 percent positive but there were a ton of what looked like Sulfers hatching and spinners last week from afternoon to early evening. They were pretty big. Like a size 12 or so.

http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/11/Mayfly-Ephemerella-invaria-Sulphur-Dun


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I fished the middle sections of the Manistee and some of its feeders as well as the Boardman heavily this weekend. I encountered sulphers, some sparse hendricksons, a few isos, march browns and brown drakes. Also a ton, and I mean a ton, of caddis. Fishing should get really good.


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I fished the middle sections of the Manistee and some of its feeders as well as the Boardman heavily this weekend. I encountered sulphers, some sparse hendricksons, a few isos, march browns and brown drakes. Also a ton, and I mean a ton, of caddis. Fishing should get really good.


Drakes already?


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

I am planning on fishing north of the upper man and Boardman. How far behind are those rivers further north, typically? A week or two, I would think?


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I fished the middle sections of the Manistee and some of its feeders as well as the Boardman heavily this weekend. I encountered sulphers, some sparse hendricksons, a few isos, march browns and brown drakes. Also a ton, and I mean a ton, of caddis. Fishing should get really good.


Saw about the same on the Au Sable on Saturday. March Browns faired the best for us, but caddis were thick too. Few sparse Drakes as well.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

was in presque isle over the weekend. Inland lakes had mayflies and dragonflies hatching. The smaller-medium size black ones were tapering off. Lake huron was still quite a bit colder but lots of small flies were buzzing around the streams. Brown in color.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

crazydrake said:


> Drakes already?


Yessir. I was surprised too. This was on a feeder creek in the afternoon. Not many but they were there!


----------



## LeroyTroutBum (Jun 1, 2017)

CrickNotCreek said:


> I am planning on fishing north of the upper man and Boardman. How far behind are those rivers further north, typically? A week or two, I would think?


Where specifically are you planning to fish? I will need GPS coordinates, your social security number, and Clyne's dog tag registration.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I can confirm that Drakes are hatching North of Gaylord.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can confirm as well. Saw brown drakes last evening north of grayling. Not much of a fall, but they were there. Good hatch of yellow stones mid-late afternoon size 16 and caddis all over the place also.


----------

